# Furious over sanctions, North Korea vows to nuke US



## Chrysanthemum (Mar 7, 2013)

> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) ? North Korea on Thursday vowed to launch a pre-emptive nuclear strike against the United States, amplifying its threatening rhetoric hours ahead of a vote by U.N. diplomats on whether to level new sanctions against Pyongyang for its recent nuclear test.
> 
> An unidentified spokesman for Pyongyang's Foreign Ministry said the North will exercise its right for "a preemptive nuclear attack to destroy the strongholds of the aggressors" because Washington is pushing to start a nuclear war against the North.
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/furious-over-sanctions-nkorea-vows-nuke-us-092213643.html


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah, the weekly NK will nuke someone vow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2013)

North Korea must realize that they're one of the few countries that could completely vanish and not a fuck would be given.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh shit, we better send Dennis Rodman back to smooth this over before it gets serious.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

Kim is just angry that his love interest Obama didn't give him a call


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Mar 7, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> North Korea must realize that they're one of the few countries that could completely vanish and not a fuck would be given.



This, nobody is gonna give a darn about it. NK does have balls though provoking a country such as north america.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2013)

Banks helped terrorist groups and drug cartels launder money.


http://www.nbcnews.com/business/rep...-laundering-likely-funded-terror-drugs-889170

I'm not sure banks would say no to north korean funds or if the united states or UN could do anything to stop them if they helped NK around sanctions.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Banks helped terrorist groups and drug cartels launder money.
> 
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/business/rep...-laundering-likely-funded-terror-drugs-889170
> ...



Using Daily Mail and NBC to prove your argument. Good going Itachi


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Using Daily Mail and NBC to prove your argument. Good going Itachi



Newsflash -- All news is biased.

It doesn't matter what the source is.

its not like everything in those articles is false due to it being NBC, dailymail or whatever.

lol @ people thinking only "some" news outlets make shit up.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Newsflash -- All news is biased.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the source is.
> 
> ...



If all news is biased, why come out like they're objective? And yes, Daily Mail is actually known to make shit up.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2013)

Freedan said:


> If all news is biased, why come out like they're objective? And yes, Daily Mail is actually known to make shit up.



All of them fabricated, posted inaccurate news, embellished or flailed at some point.

Does it imply every article or story they publish is deliberately flawed?

Nope.


----------



## vampiredude (Mar 7, 2013)

Do something productive with your time for once North Korea and sow some rice. Leave the rest of us alone will you?


----------



## Luna (Mar 7, 2013)

NK trolling us as usual. 

So what else is new?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 7, 2013)

Nah, NK isn't THAT crazy to do that. 

Even so, North Korea isn't capable to drop a long-range nuke missile on American ground anyway.


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

*North Korea threatens U.S. With Preemptive Nuclear Strikes*



> North Korea threatened the United States on Thursday with a preemptive nuclear strike, raising the level of rhetoric while the U.N. Security Council considers new sanctions against the reclusive country.
> 
> North Korea has accused the United States of using military drills in South Korea as a launch pad for a nuclear war and has scrapped the armistice with Washington that ended hostilities in the 1950-53 Korean War.
> 
> ...



Source: 

Well...damn.  What the fuck did you do Denis Rodman?!?!?!  (joking)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2013)

And China and Russia won't let anyone do ANYTHING against them even after a clear threat of nuclear terrorism.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Dennis.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 7, 2013)

Rodman must have beat Kim at basketball Kim is a sore loser


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 7, 2013)

do ettttttttttttttt


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that isn't incredibly dangerous at all.

Vowing to actually attack someone is cause for war, under the justification of a preemptive strike.


----------



## Greedy master (Mar 7, 2013)

Rodman's tnj didnt last enough


----------



## Enclave (Mar 7, 2013)

They have to know that if they tried to nuke the States that the States would turn them into a hole in the ground right?  And not even China would be able to complain about it.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah whatever NK.

They better remember this next time they ask for food.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Mar 7, 2013)

There is good coming out of this.

North Korea won't last much longer.  If they try to nuke us, we'll probably be able to shoot down/disable/deflect/laugh at whatever flimsy ancient model of missles they use. Either that, or it'll fall right back down and nuke themselves.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2013)

*America*




*North Korea*


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2013)

So they'd sign their own death warrant? Not very smart.


----------



## smoker San (Mar 7, 2013)

They wanna nuke us? Bring it on bitch.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2013)

"Let's nuke the US!"
FIIIIIIIRE
/drops in the ocean.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 7, 2013)

But but but North Korea is surely the bullied and misunderstood one


----------



## Griever (Mar 7, 2013)

> North Korea on Thursday vowed to launch a pre-emptive nuclear strike against the United States



[YOUTUBE]mevxenJ6Mtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't believe that North Korea would resort to such a move over these sanctions, it's likely just an empty threat that they hope will scare us enough to drop the sanctions though it certainly is possible that NK might be willing to carry out such a threat if they believe themselves to be backed into a corner.  Whether they have the ability to do so is a bit doubtful at this point.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

I dare you, North Korea. I dare you. 

And if you do, you will be a smoldering crater.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2013)

*NKorea makes more threats after UN sanctions vote*



> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) ? North Korea is canceling a hotline and a nonaggression pact with South Korea and reiterating past threats in anger over a U.N. Security Council vote to impose more sanctions on the North for its third nuclear test.
> 
> The statement the North issued Friday comes after the council leveled tough, new sanctions targeting the North's economy and leadership. North Korea already has threatened of a pre-emptive nuclear strike on the United States.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/nkorea-makes-more-threats-un-sanctions-vote-012451948.html


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 7, 2013)

I like how NOrth Korea's of a non-aggression pact is sinking a Corvette and bombarding an island with artillery.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2013)

*White House: US can defend against NKorea attack*



> WASHINGTON (AP) ? The U.S. is fully capable of defending itself against a North Korean ballistic missile attack, the White House said Thursday, after Pyongyang threatened a pre-emptive nuclear strike on the United States.
> 
> The threat from the North Koreans came ahead of a unanimous vote in the U.N. Security Council approving its toughest sanctions yet on the North in response to an atomic test last month.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/white-house-us-defend-against-nkorea-attack-193056200.html

don't you say?


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 7, 2013)

is FattyCake's angry again?.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 7, 2013)

Bring it on.


Oh no wait, you're just baring your teeth again in an attempt to try and scare everybody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2013)

Can the US just start bombing and taking over NK already? Those people need to be saved for real.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Wow, that isn't incredibly dangerous at all.
> 
> Vowing to actually attack someone is cause for war, under the justification of a preemptive strike.


To be fair, putting economic sanctions on a nation is a very unfriendly act.

If NK followed up on their threat I would not be surprised or have any sympathy for the US.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To be fair, putting economic sanctions on a nation is a very unfriendly act.
> 
> If NK followed up on their threat I would not be surprised or have any sympathy for the US.


...why? Economic sanctions are a peaceful way to get a rogue state to comply. And you wouldn't have any sympathy if a US city is nuked?


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why? Economic sanctions are a peaceful way to get a rogue state to comply. And you wouldn't have any sympathy if a US city is nuked?



Its possible 1 million north koreans have starved to death as a result of 'sanctions'.

They may be resorting to cannibalism to feed themselves.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Its possible 1 million north koreans have starved to death as a result of 'sanctions'.


Its due to the North Korean's OWN incompetence that their people are starving. Not because of the economic sanctions. Its the North Korean government which hoards away all the food, doesn't provide for its own people, and when aid is prepared to be sent? North Korea breaks yet another promise with its weapon program which stops the aid.

Seriously, what is with the sympathy for the most racist, backwards country with a crazy leader creating nuclear weapons for terrorism purposes.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 7, 2013)

Dafuq did I just read.

Seriously though, what's up with the North Koreans? Don't want to sound so stereotypical, but these guys are weird.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To be fair, putting economic sanctions on a nation is a very unfriendly act.
> 
> If NK followed up on their threat I would not be surprised or have any sympathy for the US.



I don't think I need to point out how insane this is. They have those sanctions exactly because of their belligerence and uncooperative behavior, yet even in spite of them they have refused to care for their people. Your ignorance is noteworthy and maybe it would serve you well to actually read up on this situation before commenting on it.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 7, 2013)

North Korea 

Shut the fuck up and feed your own people already


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't think I need to point out how insane this is. They have those sanctions exactly because of their belligerence and uncooperative behavior, yet even in spite of them they have refused to care for their people. Your ignorance is noteworthy and maybe it would serve you well to actually read up on this situation before commenting on it.


>Implying I haven't
Your ignorance of my private life is noteworthy and maybe it would serve you well to actually be friends with people like me before taking about it.


----------



## Owl (Mar 8, 2013)

They've been out of the headlines for the past few weeks so they decided to make this rhetoric statement once again.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't think I need to point out how insane this is. They have those sanctions exactly because of their belligerence and uncooperative behavior, yet even in spite of them they have refused to care for their people. Your ignorance is noteworthy and maybe it would serve you well to actually read up on this situation before commenting on it.



North Korea is unfit for farming.  They rely heavily on food importation.

It is possible overly strict sanctions on trade post World War I (Versailles Treaty?) directly led to Germany invading Poland, and eventually World War II.

Its also possible United States sanctions against Japan led to the bombing of Pearl Harbor.

Maybe we'll see sanctions against North Korea lead to another massive war.

If that happens, does the united states and others bear some of the blame for their pro trade sanction, foreign policy?

It is possible we're making the same mistake, repeatedly.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

No North Korea is completely in the wrong here and needs to be punished. Sad thing is, if they would cooperate they would not be in this situation.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> >Implying I haven't
> Your ignorance of my private life is noteworthy and maybe it would serve you well to actually be friends with people like me before taking about it.



You sure don't show it.

I don't care about your private life, and Jesus Christ no.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 8, 2013)

We should be trying to feed North Korea's people. Their leader is fat, half his people could starve and he would be eating porterhouse steak and caviar. Any punishments against NK will affect everyone else first and Kim last. 

The NK government is absolutely insane and out of control. Hopefully someone will get sick of this shit and remove Kim and co.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To be fair, putting economic sanctions on a nation is a very unfriendly act.
> 
> If NK followed up on their threat I would not be surprised or have any sympathy for the US.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## Shinryu (Mar 8, 2013)

it was not nice knowing them:


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> We should be trying to feed North Korea's people. Their leader is fat, half his people could starve and he would be eating porterhouse steak and caviar. Any punishments against NK will affect everyone else first and Kim last.
> 
> The NK government is absolutely insane and out of control. Hopefully someone will get sick of this shit and remove Kim and co.


And that's why these sanctions will have no effect. Whoever thought sanctions like this would be a good idea didn't think things through.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 8, 2013)

I have to wonder what would happen if NK attempted to launch a nuke but it failed to reach its target. Would it still result in a nuclear strike against NK? Part of me thinks that even then the US or whoever would still show restraint, but then another part of me wonders if the sheer fear of being targeted like that would necessitate a nuclear retaliation.



Rainbow Dash said:


> >Implying I haven't
> Your ignorance of my private life is noteworthy and maybe it would serve you well to actually be friends with people like me before taking about it.



So what you're saying is you're not ignorant just retarded.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> North Korea is unfit for farming.  They rely heavily on food importation.
> 
> It is possible overly strict sanctions on trade post World War I (Versailles Treaty?) directly led to Germany invading Poland, and eventually World War II.
> 
> ...



What's the alternative to sanctions? What other course of action exists that would contribute to dismantling/pacifying a nation as belligerant as NK without risking conflict?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> So what you're saying is you're not ignorant just retarded


My what a friendly thing to say to someone on the internet.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 8, 2013)

*North Korea ends peace pacts with South*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21709917



> *North Korea says it is scrapping all non-aggression pacts with South Korea, closing its hotline with Seoul and shutting their shared border point.*
> 
> The announcement follows a fresh round of UN sanctions punishing Pyongyang for its nuclear test last month.
> 
> ...



Another one on North Korea.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

After cutting off the country's food supply, was anyone here expecting anything else?


----------



## Saishin (Mar 8, 2013)

Come on NK bring it on


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> My what a friendly thing to say to someone on the internet.



Could you be any more passive aggressive?



Rainbow Dash said:


> After cutting off the country's food supply, was anyone here expecting anything else?



This _is_ expected though, they do stuff like this any time someone so much as sneezes in their direction.

Hence everyone daring them to actually follow through.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Mar 8, 2013)

Saishin said:


> Come on NK bring it on



Your set fits your post very well.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> After cutting off the country's food supply, was anyone here expecting anything else?



You talk as North Korea is the victim here  They brought it on themselves, there is nothing left to say.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> After cutting off the country's food supply, was anyone here expecting anything else?


Here's the thing though Rainbow Dash, there'd be no need for the North Korean aid to stop in the first place if not for North Korea's warmongering. They'd get as much aid as they can for their people if they just STOPPED making weapons of mass destruction and stopped attempting to make ICBMs. 

The North Korean government continually makes a promise to stop...and then they make another bomb test or missile test. And there's probably a massive hoarding of food that the NK Government does that wouldn't reach its people anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2013)

We just need to EMP them over the capital. The rest of NK already looks like an EMP hit it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> After cutting off the country's food supply, was anyone here expecting anything else?



We've sent them aid before, and do you know where it all ended up?

Glorious Leader Jellyroll and Cronies. 

So shut up.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in favor of drones over Pyongyang.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> After cutting off the country's food supply, was anyone here expecting anything else?



The fact that you are actually defending North Korea shows your pathetic ignorance of the situation. First of all, North Korea starving is hardly anything new, its happened before in the 1990s. Second of all, you are confusing cause and effect. The North Koreans are being sanctioned because they attack and threaten everyone else. If they were peaceful, people would have no issue giving them food. 

The North Korean populace starving is 100% the fault of the North Korean government. The sanctions have nothing to do with it. The North Korean populace starves because of the incompetence and oppression of the North Korean government and they would starve whether or not sanctions exist. Any food given to North Korea is simply going to sustain the oppressive government, nothing will get to the people. The sooner people realize this, the sooner the North Korean government falls.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 8, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I'm in favor of drones over Pyongyang.





Pretty sure these things can't fly.


----------



## Ral (Mar 8, 2013)

Guess there's an actual use for that "Fallout Shelter" sign in the lobby of my building.

*unscrews sign and places it over his head*

Peace and love homies, it was nice knowing y'all.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> The fact that you are actually defending North Korea shows your pathetic ignorance of the situation. First of all, North Korea starving is hardly anything new, its happened before in the 1990s. Second of all, you are confusing cause and effect. The North Koreans are being sanctioned because they attack and threaten everyone else. If they were peaceful, people would have no issue giving them food.
> 
> The North Korean populace starving is 100% the fault of the North Korean government. The sanctions have nothing to do with it. The North Korean populace starves because of the incompetence and oppression of the North Korean government and they would starve whether or not sanctions exist. Any food given to North Korea is simply going to sustain the oppressive government, nothing will get to the people. The sooner people realize this, the sooner the North Korean government falls.


OTOH NK wouldn't be acting like this if the sanctions had not happened and if they didn't feel threatened.

Just saiyan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> OTOH NK wouldn't be acting like this if the sanctions had not happened and if they didn't feel threatened.



These sanctions are a response to the nuclear test they conducted and they're paranoid so they perceive everything as a threat anyway.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> OTOH NK wouldn't be acting like this if the sanctions had not happened and if they didn't feel threatened.
> 
> Just saiyan.


...so we should _let_ them continue their Weapons of Mass Destruction program, let them continue their ICBM program, let them get away with blatant attacks on South Korea, etc?


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> OTOH NK wouldn't be acting like this if the sanctions had not happened and if they didn't feel threatened.
> 
> Just saiyan.



If they were not sinking SK naval vessels, threatening people with nuclear attack, shelling islands owned by south korea and working on nuclear weapons then there would NOT BE sanctions, they brought EVERYTHING on themselves. When you misbehave you get punished.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...so we should _let_ them continue their Weapons of Mass Destruction program, let them continue their ICBM program, let them get away with blatant attacks on South Korea, etc?


I didn't say that. I did however point out NK has been antagonized into this position.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I didn't say that. I did however point out NK has been antagonized into this position.



No they have brought it on themselves. EVERY peaceful overature has been thrown right back in everyone elses face.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> OTOH NK wouldn't be acting like this if the sanctions had not happened and if they didn't feel threatened.
> 
> Just saiyan.



You're wrong. Even during the Sunshine Policy in South Korea - when South Korea was trying to be friendly and giving free food to North Korea - North Korea still made threats and attacked South Korea. You don't discourage a mad dog by feeding it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I didn't say that. I did however point out NK has been antagonized into this position.


Antagonized? It hasn't. The North Korea could get all the aid it wants (though only the Government there would even recieve it and use it) if it JUST. STOPS. LYING. AND. BACKTALK. 

Aid was _promised_ to North Korea-they just had to stop their WMD programs. North Korea's government decides they wanted to have a bigger 'cock' so the speak and goes with another test anyway, denying the aid to their people.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I didn't say that. I did however point out NK has been antagonized into this position.



No.  NK is not in a position to make demands, your comments are that of enabler.  States are punished for their actions and honestly, if NK weren't NK, it'd probably have been invaded a long time ago.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I didn't say that. I did however point out NK has been antagonized into this position.



That's like saying a bank robber who is holding a hostage wouldn't be threatening people if the mean old police weren't surrounding him outside trying to arrest him. Obviously the best course would be to let the bank robber continue on his merry way instead of trying to stop him from robbing the bank.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> No they have brought it on themselves.


urgh. Contrary to popular belief, no country lives in a vacuum; you will be disappointed to learn that the actions of other countries are the direct cause of this latest action as the articles ITT say.



> You don't discourage a mad dog by feeding it.


You do however encourage a mad dog by beating it.



I'm sorry that I cannot type fast enough to reply to everyone. Interpret this post as you will.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> urgh. Contrary to popular belief, no country lives in a vacuum; you will be disappointed to learn that the actions of other countries are the direct cause of this latest action as the articles ITT say.
> 
> You do however encourage a mad dog by beating it.
> 
> ...



You know what you normally do with a mad dog? You put it down. 

And it seems with that last point you agree military action against north korea maybe nessesary.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> urgh. Contrary to popular belief, no country lives in a vacuum; you will be disappointed to learn that the actions of other countries are the direct cause of this latest action as the articles ITT say.



North Korea should heed this advice then. If they threaten and attack others, then they should expect sanctions. Countries are responsible for their own actions. 



> You do however encourage a mad dog by beating it.



Not if it kills the dog. The only good mad dog is a dead one.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> urgh. Contrary to popular belief, no country lives in a vacuum; you will be disappointed to learn that the actions of other countries are the direct cause of this latest action as the articles ITT say.
> 
> You do however encourage a mad dog by beating it.
> 
> ...



No.  Take a look at Libya immediately after the invasion of Iraq, Ghaddafi let in UN inspectors to search his country for weapons of mass destruction, because of this sanctions were lifted from Libya (for a time).  Good behavior obviously gets rewarded and when you threaten countries, you get more sanctions.  NK should know this, we've been through this countless times.  

The only other solution would be to bomb them, luckily the West is attempting to be civil about it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> You know what you normally do with a mad dog? You put it down.


hehe, true. 



> And it seems with that last point you agree military action against north korea maybe nessesary.


Yes, I agree somewhat and I actually expect that happen. We're probably going to reach where it doesn't matter who said what, the war is gonna be on again anyway.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> hehe, true.
> 
> Yes, I agree somewhat and I actually expect that happen. We're probably going to reach where it doesn't matter who said what, the war is gonna be on again anyway.



Actually it never formally ended.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 8, 2013)

North Korea is like a child with temper tantrums, doing it for the attention.

My guess is that they are threatening a nuclear strike (with an untested missile) in hopes to drag the US to the table.   Or if they are actually serious (doubt it), maybe they are playing a gambit where they want the US to attack and make the US more like bullies (especially if the US uses MAD Policy and obliterates Pyongang and killing countless civilians), or purposely drawing us into another war, knowing our war chest is empty.

Either way, its Lose-Lose for North Korea.   The smart thing would've to do the opposite in finally signing a peace treaty and officially bring an end to hostilities.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> What's the alternative to sanctions? What other course of action exists that would contribute to dismantling/pacifying a nation as belligerant as NK without risking conflict?



Think of it this way.

North Korea conducts nuclear tests.  They conduct missile tests.  They skirmish and have minor engagements with South Korea.  All minor.

Is it worth it to impose sanctions that may lead to major violence & destruction to stop these minor things North Korea is doing?


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What's the alternative to sanctions that lead to world wars, leading to millions of deaths, massive debt with a big dose of suffering and pain on top of it all?
> 
> What isn't better than that?  Is anything not a better alternative?
> 
> ...



Warning: GODWINS LAW INCOMING!

We tried that with Germany, it was called "Appeasement" And how well did that work?

GODWINS LAW off.

This was already tried with North Korea it was called the Sunshine Policy. It failed, utterly.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 8, 2013)

There will be no World War.  NK doesn't have the backing for that.  They can huff and puff all they want, but they still account for less than a percent of the world's defense spending.  U.S. is 47% and throw NATO into that (23%) and they are _horridly_ outgunned.  Any WWIII(God forbid a nuclear one) would promptly end in an allied victory, and NK being reduced to an ashen waste on the map.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

Lord Stark said:


> There will be no World War.  NK doesn't have the backing for that.  They can huff and puff all they want, but they still account for less than a percent of the world's defense spending.  U.S. is 47% and throw NATO into that (23%) and they are _horridly_ outgunned.  Any WWIII(God forbid a nuclear one) would promptly end in an allied victory, and NK being reduced to an ashen waste on the map.



Of course there won't be and I was not implying that, what I *was* implying was that war still broke out despite everyone bending over backwards. And giving an (Overused) example, that the alternatives of allowing an aggresive nation to get its way does not work.

The sunshine policy was a perfect example, peaceful overatures rebuffed with violence.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 8, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Of course there won't be and I was not implying that, what I *was* implying was that war still broke out despite everyone bending over backwards.
> 
> The sunshine policy was a perfect example, peaceful overatures rebuffed with violence.



My beef was with Immortal Itachi, you just ninja'd me.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

Lord Stark said:


> My beef was with Immortal Itachi, you just ninja'd me.



My bad.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Warning: GODWINS LAW INCOMING!
> 
> We tried that with Germany, it was called "Appeasement" And how well did that work?
> 
> This was already tried with North Korea it was called the Sunshine Policy. It failed, utterly.



Germany was bankrupt and on the verge of economic ruin, making them desperate.  They may never have felt that desperation or resorted to warfare if strict sanctions hadn't been imposed.

I think you're right about appeasement though...



Lord Stark said:


> There will be no World War.  NK doesn't have the backing for that.  They can huff and puff all they want, but they still account for less than a percent of the world's defense spending.  U.S. is 47% and throw NATO into that (23%) and they are _horridly_ outgunned.  Any WWIII(God forbid a nuclear one) would promptly end in an allied victory, and NK being reduced to an ashen waste on the map.



It could well lead to a world war.

The United States made much progress towards bankrupting itself with deficit from Iraq alone.

People seem to forget the USSR wasn't conquered but imploded from economic mismanagement.  That's the biggest risk factor for the US as well.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2013)

China is not going to back NK, they are slowly moving away from supporting them, and wikileaks pointed out that China has accepted NK's reunification under Seoul to be a forgone conclusion.

And do bear in mind if North Korea actually started cooperating with us the sanctions would go away, sadly they will not.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 8, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Think of it this way.
> 
> North Korea conducts nuclear tests.  They conduct missile tests.  They skirmish and have minor engagements with South Korea.  All minor.



Those actions might seem minor to us, but they sure as hell aren't minor to South Korea, or Japan.



> Is it worth it to impose sanctions that may lead to major violence & destruction to stop these minor things North Korea is doing?



You imply that sanctions may lead to major violence and destruction.

I would argue that allowing North Korea to continue to develop their nuclear and missile programs uninhibited carries just as great a risk of inciting a major conflict, if not greater.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 8, 2013)

We need an all purpose NK mega thread.

And they're really escalating this shit. South Korea shouldn't strike preemptively and likely won't but NK has given them a pretty good justification for doing so.

UNSC needs to make it clear to NK they're going too far and that they will come down on them like a ton of bricks.

And that includes you China and Russia.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 8, 2013)

it sad that all that money and more important soldier life were lost in a stupid war in Iraq were the real treat was North Korea.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 8, 2013)

*North Korea can't hit America, but South Korea and Japan in range*



> SEOUL (Reuters) - North Korea has plenty of military firepower even if its threat this week of a pre-emptive nuclear strike on the United States is a hollow one, with South Korea most at risk from the isolated regime's artillery and rockets.
> 
> Japan, separated by less than 1,000 km (625 miles) of water and a frequent target of North Korea's ire, is also in easy range of Pyongyang's short- and mid-range missiles.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/north-korea-cant-hit-america-south-korea-japan-091839397.html


----------



## Shiftiness (Mar 8, 2013)

If North Korea can get away with openly shelling a South Korean island, they can get away with severing some hotline I think.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 8, 2013)

Tbph, I kinda want NK to finally follow through with its threats so they can be immediately wiped out and 60 years later, the Korean War'll finally end.


----------



## Seirenity (Mar 8, 2013)

I dont hope they actually nuke the US, since that would mean the death of alot of people. But i am hoping that someone beats the shit out of NK's fat leader. He deserves it.


----------



## very bored (Mar 8, 2013)

Seirenity said:


> I dont hope they actually nuke the US, since that would mean the death of alot of people. But i am hoping that someone beats the shit out of NK's fat leader. He deserves it.



If NK focused its attack on America instead of SK, there would probably be fewer deaths.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

The worst thing that could happen is have NK focus their efforts on attacking SK. That is when we will have to step in. As far as we in the US are concerned, these threats are empty and meaningless.

I hope that things don't escalate too far out of control for everyone in the pacific.

Also, Rainbow/Immortal, your being ridiculous


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, Rainbow/Immortal, your being ridiculous


The alternative is a circlejerk. I really do not mind pointing out that every party is at fault here.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> You know what you normally do with a mad dog? You put it down.



Let's put this dog(NK) down for good.


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2013)

What the fuck ever.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 8, 2013)

Seirenity said:


> I dont hope they actually nuke the US, since that would mean the death of alot of people. But i am hoping that someone beats the shit out of NK's fat leader. He deserves it.



Just occurred to me that they might do it, but partly.   

Could see them nuking one of the abandoned islands of the Aleutian Island chain.  They can claim they nuked America, but America won't retailiate since there was no casualties.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Mar 8, 2013)

I suppose I give Fattycake's regime too much credit, but part of me has a feeling that they're declaring an open attack on the US with the intentions of directing the attack on SK.

As kind of a half-baked psych. Not that it would work well - I'm certain that kind of ploy would be immediately spotted and shot down too.

I would certainly like to see North Korea curbstomped into the dirt so we can stop hearing about them.


----------



## Knight (Mar 8, 2013)

Bender said:


> Let's put this dog(NK) down for good.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Just occurred to me that they might do it, but partly.
> 
> Could see them nuking one of the abandoned islands of the Aleutian Island chain.  They can claim they nuked America, but America won't retailiate since there was no casualties.



Uh no, there is no way that America would not retaliate if we were preemptively nuked. It doesn't matter if no one was killed, the US can not allow anyone to attack them with a weapon of mass destruction no matter what the circumstance. President Obama would literally be impeached if he allowed that to happen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 9, 2013)

So have they nuked them or what? I don't have whole week, sheesh...


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2013)

Anytime they're ready to die... 

As soon as they start up the attack I'll make the funeral thread right away for our inevitable and incredible curbstomping retaliation.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2013)

Called up the tour company to see if they are still offering tours to the Korea "DMZ"/Panmunjom next next weekend.

They said: "Yes of course".

So I guess the USO doesn't particularly give a shit about this situation lol


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The alternative is a circlejerk. I really do not mind pointing out that every party is at fault here.



What circlejerk?  It's blatantly obvious NK is being aggressive, what they're doing is technically an act of war.


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a riot, nk are close to signing their death warrant. Just concerned about a short to mid range missile barrage being launch at then south though. Such a sad position that the citizens of north Korea are in, I hope they can be liberated and somehow get the food they desperately need to survive. I guess the sooner Kim attacks the faster they can have a better government instilled.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> Uh no, there is no way that America would not retaliate if we were preemptively nuked. It doesn't matter if no one was killed, the US can not allow anyone to attack them with a weapon of mass destruction no matter what the circumstance. President Obama would literally be impeached if he allowed that to happen.



True, people would be up in arms since that's a literal sense of attacking US Soil.   But at the same time, you think we would go to war because they blew up some deserted US island that killed nobody?

_If_ that did happen, bet it would make an interesting debate for scholars in the future which would be the dumbest mistake by a sitting US President - Bush's WMDs or Obama's Island.


Fortunately, don't think NK has the balls to even think of doing something like that.  In a few weeks, Un will go back to being a troll and find something new to play with.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah okay.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> True, people would be up in arms since that's a literal sense of attacking US Soil.   But at the same time, you think we would go to war because they blew up some deserted US island that killed nobody?
> 
> _If_ that did happen, bet it would make an interesting debate for scholars in the future which would be the dumbest mistake by a sitting US President - Bush's WMDs or Obama's Island.
> 
> ...



Uh, yes we would go to war because that wasn't just any attack. It would be an attack with a weapon of mass destruction. If NK was actually crazy enough to set a precedent for attacking the US with a nuke once, there is no way any sitting president would allow a chance for that to happen again. Obama and the Democrats would literally be shut out of political office for generations by the US public if they don't allow the US to attack back. Going to war with NK wouldn't be an option anymore, because it already started with a nuclear attack. The only real question would be whether or not the US responded with nukes in return.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2013)

hcheng02 said:


> Uh, yes we would go to war because that wasn't just any attack. It would be an attack with a weapon of mass destruction. If NK was actually crazy enough to set a precedent for attacking the US with a nuke once, there is no way any sitting president would allow a chance for that to happen again. Obama and the Democrats would literally be shut out of political office for generations by the US public if they don't allow the US to attack back. Going to war with NK wouldn't be an option anymore, because it already started with a nuclear attack. The only real question would be whether or not the US responded with nukes in return.



I could see a nuclear retaliation if they did nuke a city.   But would they launch Nukes if Uns Nuke ends up intercepted or lands on a deserted island or out at sea?   So who knows.   Whatever the case, it may be a really tough decision for Obama.


----------



## hadou (Mar 9, 2013)

Tyrannos, it does not matter if the islands are deserted. If the islands belong to us, it is an attack on US soil. That will never go unpunished.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 9, 2013)

Indeed.  If we allowed that to go unpunished we would be emboldening them and making ourselves look vulnerable and open to attack.  We would HAVE to respond at that point.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 9, 2013)

Retaliating with nukes would be stupid, the world condemns the use of nuclear weapons, if North Korea uses a nuclear weapon the world will brand them the villains, if the US does the same they will be put on the same level, a traditional invasion would be more than enough to take the NK government down and freeing the NK people from that insane regime.


----------



## geG (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of nuclear weapons, but the entire point of all the nukes we have now is to serve as a deterrence to other countries with nukes. If NK uses nukes against us and we don't respond in kind, it would completely defeat the point of having them, because then everyone would know the threat of nuclear retaliation is just a bluff.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 9, 2013)

Geg said:


> I'm not a big fan of nuclear weapons, but the entire point of all the nukes we have now is to serve as a deterrence to other countries with nukes. If NK uses nukes against us and we don't respond in kind, it would completely defeat the point of having them, because then everyone would know the threat of nuclear retaliation is just a bluff.



Bingo.

That's the whole point of nuclear weapons, as a deterrant.  If somebody uses nukes against a country that is nuclear and they do not respond in kind?  Shows significant weakness on the world stage.  It sucks but it is how it is.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> I could see a nuclear retaliation if they did nuke a city.   But would they launch Nukes if Uns Nuke ends up intercepted or lands on a deserted island or out at sea?   So who knows.   Whatever the case, it may be a really tough decision for Obama.



Attacking back wouldn't be a tough choice for Obama - it would be the only choice. Obama would already be in deep shit for allowing such an attack to happen in the first place. If Obama doesn't attack back than the Democrats lose whatever foreign policy cred they have for generations. Nobody would trust a Democrat to lead the US again if the US public thinks that Democrats will allow the US to be nuked. The US public isn't so war weary that it will allow itself to be nuked.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh yeah i forgot about the deterrence thing.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 9, 2013)

> Attacking back wouldn't be a tough choice for Obama - it would be the only choice. Obama would already be in deep shit for allowing such an attack to happen in the first place. If Obama doesn't attack back than the Democrats lose whatever foreign policy cred they have for generations. Nobody would trust a Democrat to lead the US again if the US public thinks that Democrats will allow the US to be nuked. The US public isn't so war weary that it will allow itself to be nuked.



If the North Koreans actually hit a populated area, then, well--gnight Kim.  Hitting US territory with one is enough casus belli, that Congress would probably issue a declaration of war.  If they hit an unpopulated area or get intercepted, a warning nuke to the west of Pyongyang might not be a bad idea.

Smaller nations are actually at a strategic disadvantage when it comes to a nuke fight.  Basically, the US could in fact, hit North Korea once with a 340kT jet-launched nuke, and call it a day.

.  You need a fairly big nuke to severely damage most large US cities.  A small fighter launched nuke however, could overpressure wave most of Pyongyang to catastrophic effect.

I really don't want a war with the North Koreans.  I have friends in Korea who might get hurt as a result.  However, hurting a lot of people will become unavoidable if NK goes nuclear


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2013)

@The Space Cowboy



Nuking the U.S may seem as simple as this to him. Unfortunately it's gonna be a lot more painful experience.


----------



## Island (Mar 9, 2013)

Bender said:


> @The Space Cowboy
> 
> 
> 
> Nuking the U.S may seem as simple as this to him. Unfortunately it's gonna be a lot more painful experience.


His target is... St. Louis?

Truly a hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> If the North Koreans actually hit a populated area, then, well--gnight Kim.  Hitting US territory with one is enough casus belli, that Congress would probably issue a declaration of war.  If they hit an unpopulated area or get intercepted, a warning nuke to the west of Pyongyang might not be a bad idea.
> 
> Smaller nations are actually at a strategic disadvantage when it comes to a nuke fight.  Basically, the US could in fact, hit North Korea once with a 340kT jet-launched nuke, and call it a day.
> 
> ...



By itself, North Korea is nothing. However, a war with North Korea would probably lead to proxy was with China as well since they don't want a US base right next to their borders. That is where the real bloodshed will start.


----------



## Toby (Mar 9, 2013)

Jesus Christ what happens when I am gone

1. North Korea doesn't have weapons capable of hitting the US. 
2. North Korea does have weapons capable of hitting South Korea.

1 = Not the problem
2 = The problem

Fortunately the US is on South Korea's side, and for once, China agrees with the US position. This will probably not come to blows if the North Korean military hears China's position and considers the change in the CCP policy on their regime. They need to be really fucking careful now or they will lose their only client status relationship in the region.

I think China wants a buffer zone between Korea and mainland China, but it sees that unification of the land is necessary to preserve stability in the region, so it might be willing to assist in reunification if it can have a mile or so separating the countries, or which a future unified Korea is forbidden from arming.

In any case, China must do this to prove that it is the master in the relationship, and not submissive to Pyongyang's wishes. It also serves to give them a better, mature relationship in the region. North Korea is arguably one of the biggest detractors to their reputation in the region as a self-perceived "stabilizer" of sorts. Certainly, if they want to return to a client-state relationship with East Asia, they must prove that they can stop conflicts before they break out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2013)

This is serious, guys.  A nation that breeds a certain kind of mindset is nothing to underestimate.  

Jokes aside, you cannot sweep this one under the rug.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 9, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Retaliating with nukes would be stupid,* the world condemns the use of nuclear weapons, if North Korea uses a nuclear weapon the world will brand them the villains, *if the US does the same they will be put on the same level, a traditional invasion would be more than enough to take the NK government down and freeing the NK people from that insane regime.



USA is main character (Hero) in this world
using Nuke will not make US villain 
they used it twice to destroy 2 populated city such Hiroshima and Nagasaki

dont you know that the winner determine(write) the history?


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 9, 2013)

Regardless The U.S will always be blamed for world affairs even though we are not responsible for most of them.


Before: The U.S must do some with NK. 

War 

After:The U.S shouldn't have never attack NK, U.S scumbags.

NK blames The U.S for Breaking Korea but in fact they themselves did.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 9, 2013)

wibisana said:


> USA is main character (Hero) in this world
> using Nuke will not make US villain
> they used it twice to destroy 2 populated city such Hiroshima and Nagasaki
> 
> dont you know that the winner determine(write) the history?



You do of course realise that the only ones who consider the USA the "main character (Hero)" in this world is Americans right?



MinatoRider said:


> Regardless The U.S will always be blamed for world affairs even though we are not responsible for most of them.
> 
> 
> Before: The U.S must do some with NK.
> ...



What makes you think that?  The war in Iraq?  Bare in mind, most countries were 100% behind you with regards to Afganistan.  Iraq though?  Illegal war and thus support vanished.

If NK were to attack the US or its allies?  You would again have support.  However if you took that support and then decided to invade Vietnam you would once again lose support.


----------



## WT (Mar 9, 2013)

I wish the world gives birth to a remarkable scientist who creates a device which can render every Nuclear weapon inert and leaks the secret of this device to every nation in the world.

That guy would be my hero.

Not one a single country in the world deserves a nuclear atrocity, no matter how corrupt/evil their leaders/government is.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 9, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I wish the world gives birth to a remarkable scientist who creates a device which can render every Nuclear weapon inert and leaks the secret of this device to every nation in the world.
> 
> That guy would be my hero.
> 
> Not one a single country in the world deserves a nuclear atrocity, no matter how corrupt/evil their leaders/government is.



Of course not, nobody ever deserves it.  However fact is if one country is insane enough to nuke another country then they just made it open season to nuke them.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Mar 9, 2013)

The fact people aren't taking this threat seriously is plain stupid. If they managed to hit the US with nukes what do you think will happen? A small car explosion with an old man losing a nail?


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 9, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> The fact people aren't taking this threat seriously is plain stupid. If they managed to hit the US with nukes what do you think will happen? A small car explosion with an old man losing a nail?



Keep in mind 

Russia : 

North Korea: 

Also North Korea has made threats in the past, nothing new.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 9, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> The fact people aren't taking this threat seriously is plain stupid. If they managed to hit the US with nukes what do you think will happen? A small car explosion with an old man losing a nail?



Hitting the US isn't going to happen. The difference between the levels of technology available to the US and NK is significant. 

Now South Korea or Japan, they're close enough to be plausible targets. As for whether the North will actually launch at them, for NK's sake - I hope they don't.


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Hitting the US isn't going to happen. The difference between the levels of technology available to the US and NK is significant.
> 
> Now South Korea or Japan, they're close enough to be plausible targets. As for whether the North will actually launch at them, for NK's sake - I hope they don't.



Also I really doubt the North Korea's hires up a.k.a the Kim family and there generals would risk there lavish lifestyle for attacking other country, even with more sanctions they still live pretty good.

This is what they do when tourists come to North Korea,They put on a show to hide the real reality of North Korea and that's what these threats are, nothing but shows' just so they think that there scary but there not.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 9, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I wish the world gives birth to a remarkable scientist who creates a device which can render every Nuclear weapon inert and leaks the secret of this device to every nation in the world.
> 
> That guy would be my hero.
> 
> Not one a single country in the world deserves a nuclear atrocity, no matter how corrupt/evil their leaders/government is.



Your fantasy would plunge the world into using conventional warfare again and probably enable HUGE bloody, protracted expansionist wars. See also the Iraq-Iran war.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 9, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You do of course realise that the only ones who consider the USA the "main character (Hero)" in this world is Americans right?



yeah but the history record is always US side,
take a look on Cuba (Missile) Crisis.
Uni Soviet seem the villain in there, put Nuke-site on U.S back yard,
if we look deeper, before Cuba Crisis, USA put Nuke-launcher site on Turkey. threatening Uni Soviet.
USSR just doing the same as US did, yet the history tell only half story of it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 9, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I wish the world gives birth to a remarkable scientist who creates a device which can render every Nuclear weapon inert and leaks the secret of this device to every nation in the world.
> 
> That guy would be my hero.
> 
> Not one a single country in the world deserves a nuclear atrocity, no matter how corrupt/evil their leaders/government is.


The only time when Nuclear Weapons were the right choice was at the end of World War II when the Japanese government was willing to _sacrifice most of its population_ instead of surrendering.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2013)

hadou said:


> Tyrannos, it does not matter if the islands are deserted. If the islands belong to us, it is an attack on US soil. That will never go unpunished.



I never said they shouldn't go unpunished, but you have to understand our situation right now - we can't afford another war.




hcheng02 said:


> Attacking back wouldn't be a tough choice for Obama - it would be the only choice. Obama would already be in deep shit for allowing such an attack to happen in the first place. If Obama doesn't attack back than the *Democrats lose* whatever foreign policy cred they have for generations. *Nobody would trust a Democrat *to lead the US again if the US public thinks *that Democrats *will allow the US to be nuked. The US public isn't so war weary that it will allow itself to be nuked.



Who cares about the Democrats, or the Republicans for that matter.   If we were attacked, party politics should be the _last_ thing anyone should have on their minds.

But yes, Obama or whomever is President has to weigh all options.  As I said above, our Economy is still in bad shape.   We are currently $17 Trillion in Debt, and most of that was due to Iraq and Afghanistan.   Going to war with NK could easily escalate that to $22 or even $25 Trillion.   Being in that much debt could very well collapse the US Economy or have our recent AA Credit Rating be lowered.

So if that scenario occurs, if they blew up a deserted island, I'd send in some drones and cruise missiles.   However, if they managed to nuke a city, Pyongang is going to end up as Seoul's new nightlight.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 9, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> I never said they shouldn't go unpunished, but you have to understand our situation right now - we can't afford another war.
> 
> ...
> ...
> So if that scenario occurs, if they blew up a deserted island, I'd send in some drones and cruise missiles.   However, if they managed to nuke a city, Pyongang is going to end up as Seoul's new nightlight.



War is not a luxury item.  It never was and never will be.  If nukes are flying, credit ratings mean jack shit.

As I said to a friend, my overall concern with North Korea, is succession troubles triggering a need to seek out an outside enemy to start shit with.  In the worst case, one of the Old Guard, pulls some Praetorian Juche shit, kills Jong Un, and nukes Okinawa to strike at the US.

*Japan would be the most likely target.  Close ally of the US, not too far away, yet not quite the shitting-in-their-own-backyard that nuking any park of SK would be.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> War is not a luxury item.  It never was and never will be.  If nukes are flying, credit ratings mean jack shit.
> 
> As I said to a friend, my overall concern with North Korea, is succession troubles triggering a need to seek out an outside enemy to start shit with.  In the worst case, one of the Old Guard, pulls some Praetorian Juche shit, kills Jong Un, and nukes Okinawa to strike at the US.
> 
> *Japan would be the most likely target.  Close ally of the US, not too far away, yet not quite the shitting-in-their-own-backyard that nuking any park of SK would be.



The Old Guard is probably the ones who are encouraging Un to do this.   And I'm sure they don't want to start a war, because the know they will suffer greatly in the end.  

Wouldn't surprise me if the Chinese leadership is hoping for an attack or coup that would force a change of leadership, so they can install a puppet and gain some profit in developing North Korea.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 10, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> The Old Guard is probably the ones who are encouraging Un to do this.   And I'm sure they don't want to start a war, because the know they will suffer greatly in the end.



Kim Jong-Un, who isn't exactly unwise in the ways of the world (he was schooled in Switzerland, after all), may be under the impression leftover generals from Daddy Dearest's reign would gladly replace him with anyone else they could find if he gets too independent.  

I'd like to believe that he is trying to find a way to bring his country into the 19th Century while avoiding getting himself a bullet in his fat noggin.  People entrenched into positions of power absolutely hate changes that may reduce their power.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 10, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> The Old Guard is probably the ones who are encouraging Un to do this.   And I'm sure they don't want to start a war, because the know they will suffer greatly in the end.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if the Chinese leadership is hoping for an attack or coup that would force a change of leadership, so they can install a puppet and gain some profit in developing North Korea.



why US, China can't agree with one thing? This Family is crazy, they should have been replaced by other puppet govt,

I mean China would want stability on Asia so they can sell more.
also some potential resources.

US wouldn't mind if Korea ruled by puppet govt as long that man is reasonable.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> The Old Guard is probably the ones who are encouraging Un to do this.   And I'm sure they don't want to start a war, because the know they will suffer greatly in the end.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if the Chinese leadership is hoping for an attack or coup that would force a change of leadership, so they can install a puppet and gain some profit in developing North Korea.


China's more than willing to accept Seoul in charge of a United Korea, as Wikileaks revealed.


----------



## Greedy master (Mar 10, 2013)

it will be terrible if china abandon north korea and let it unite with seoul , usa and the rest of usa's allies in the region will  have one less obstacle to deal with and they can always find an excuse to gang up on china , western seculars want to get rid of china , china may have bigger profit with a united korea but they will lose a lot of power and they will be vulnerable , north korea is there to balance things out and allow china to continue the economic pressure on usa.

 china simply want to avoid an inevitable war and they are mad at the childish provocations of n.korea because they may ruin their plans but i see no reason why they would want to get rid of them especially when they are so loyal and  they are a nuclear power aswell now.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 10, 2013)

Greedy master said:


> it will be terrible if china abandon north korea and let it unite with seoul , usa and the rest of usa's allies in the region will  have one less obstacle to deal with and they can always find an excuse to gang up on china , western seculars want to get rid of china , china may have bigger profit with a united korea but they will lose a lot of power and they will be vulnerable , north korea is there to balance things out and allow china to continue the economic pressure on usa.
> 
> china simply want to avoid an inevitable war and they are mad at the childish provocations of n.korea because they may ruin their plans but i see no reason why they would want to get rid of them especially when they are so loyal and  they are a nuclear power as well now.



let say things keep like this, NK purposely or accidentally because their stupidity launched Nuke to SK or Japan. even it was intercepted by patriot missile, I dont think US and NATO wouldn't strike back. say US launched a Nuke and destroy Pyongyang

would China defend NK? 
will they risk what they've achieve so far for stupid ally?


----------



## Greedy master (Mar 10, 2013)

wibisana said:


> let say things keep like this, NK purposely or accidentally because their stupidity launched Nuke to SK or Japan. even it was intercepted by patriot missile, I dont think US and NATO wouldn't strike back. say US launched a Nuke and destroy Pyongyang
> 
> would China defend NK?
> will they risk what they've achieve so far for stupid ally?



 they may have to risk everything with or w/o n.korea , those who favor a world currency and goverment want to get rid of china , would it be better if they fought alone w/o n.korea? if n.korea leave the game then china will be  in a very bad strategically position and will allow usa to find an excuse and destroy it. 

N.korea keep hostage the rest asian countries who oppose china and it makes usa's job much harder , this allow china to safely continue with their economic plans.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 10, 2013)

Greedy master said:


> it will be terrible if china abandon north korea and let it unite with seoul , usa and the rest of usa's allies in the region will  have one less obstacle to deal with and they can always find an excuse to gang up on china , *western seculars* want to get rid of china , china may have bigger profit with a united korea but they will lose a lot of power and they will be vulnerable , north korea is there to balance things out and allow china to *continue the economic pressure on usa*.
> 
> china simply want to avoid an inevitable war and they are mad at the childish provocations of n.korea because they may ruin their plans but i see no reason why they would want to get rid of them especially when they are so loyal and  they are a nuclear power aswell now.



Um...what? 

"Western seculars"? The Communist Party of China is atheist and discourages religion, although it is no longer outright forbidden. Han Chinese (90% of the population) are very secular and generally only visit Daoist and Buddhist temples at important holidays or before important events. Such as before the university entrance exams...

I think the USA has a lot more "real" religious people than China, and the influence of religion on politics is definitly immensly greater in the USA than in China.

As for "economic pressure"... China doesn't consider itself to be in a competitive relationship with the USA (yet). Sure they get annoyed when they feel the U.S meddles in East Asian affairs, since they consider East Asia their "turf". But economically they do not wish any harm on the U.S since they depend on the American market and investment from American companies to keep their own economy running.

Because China is run by a Communist party, a lot of people seem to think that the U.S-China relationship will function the same way as the U.S-Soviet relationship. A "Cold War II". But this is simply not the case, as China has no ambitions of world domination and lives in economic symbiosis with the U.S.


----------



## very bored (Mar 10, 2013)

*Shit's gettin real:  North Korea Forces Await 'Final Strike Order' from Kim Jong-un*



> North Korea's armed forces are reported to be awaiting a "final order" from the country's supreme leader Kim Jong-un before launching a campaign against South Korea.
> 
> *Ahead of a ten-day joint computer-simulated drill to be conducted by the US and South Korea on 11 March, the North's most widely circulated mouthpiece Rodong Sinmun said: "Our front-line military groups, the army, the navy and the air force, the anti-aircraft units and the strategic rocket units, who have entered the final all-out war stage, are awaiting the final order to strike."
> 
> ...






Wow, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) might actually do it.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 10, 2013)

North Korea will go down soon.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 10, 2013)

This can't possibly go wrong....


----------



## Kanali (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't worry guys, Ambassador Rodman has got this shit. He'll dress up as a lady, marry Kim Jong-un and convince him to stop.



Get ready for some lovin', Kim.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I wish the world gives birth to a remarkable scientist who creates a device which can render every Nuclear weapon inert and leaks the secret of this device to every nation in the world.
> 
> That guy would be my hero.
> 
> Not one a single country in the world deserves a nuclear atrocity, no matter how corrupt/evil their leaders/government is.



Of the 60 million people who died in WW2 only 200k of them died to nuclear weapons. People are plenty good at killing each other without nukes. Rwanda was less than two decades ago and that was mostly done with machetes.

Given it means great powers want to avoid fighting each other directly they likely save lives.


----------



## Mael (Mar 10, 2013)

I love how Rainbow Dash is actually trying to apologize for North Korea and blame the more responsible nations for Pyongyang's actions, it's faulty Songun and juche policies, and state-sponsored terrorism.

You make me sick.



> *North Korea rejects U.N. sanctions, China calls for calm*
> 
> (Reuters) - North Korea formally rejected a U.N. Security Council resolution on Saturday that demands an end to its nuclear arms program, as China called for calm, saying sanctions were not the "fundamental" way to resolve tensions on the Korean peninsula.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/09/us-korea-north-idUSBRE92802J20130309

Wow how about that basketball diplomacy, shadow?   We're all not Chamberlains here.



> *North Korea cuts off hotline with South Korea*
> 
> (Reuters) - North Korea has cut off a Red Cross hotline with South Korea as it escalates its war of words against Seoul and Washington in response to a military drill in the South and U.N. sanctions imposed for its recent nuclear test.
> 
> ...



Man oh man that basketball diplomacy.  Fucking wondrous deeds it did...bringing in a clueless washed-up celebrity like Rodman to a trained-from-birth schemer like Fattycakes.

Of course let's see if we can bank on another blanket call for "calm and restraint from all parties" from China like they've got the shit down boilerplate.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> I love how Rainbow Dash is actually trying to apologize for North Korea and blame the more responsible nations for Pyongyang's actions, it's faulty Songun and juche policies, and state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> You make me sick.


apologizing? oh no.  

Oh look, you negged me again. For something three pages ago.  How quaint. Just like in that ex-police officer thread. 



> Yes, he is. How fucking dare you.





> You make me sick.  You really do.  You're unimaginably ignorant in any and all Asian affairs.  Just stop.


Derp. I live in Asia. You, who does not live over here, who says he knows more about people living in this region than people who do, should first learn who you're talking to.

. Tell me, was flaming the first thing you did after getting unbanned?


----------



## Mael (Mar 10, 2013)

But lo and behold, big guy, they're not.

Everything aside from curbstomping Pyongyang has been tried.  Sunshine Policy didn't work.  Kaesong Industrial Complex didn't work.  China's prodding hasn't worked.  Six-party talks haven't worked.  Food/medical aid hasn't worked (because it keeps going to the military/elite).

So for you to say you won't have sympathy over a US city being nuked and that somehow, the actions of the North Koreans are justifiable because of the sanctions they brought upon themselves, makes me hate your guts to the point malice is formed in fullest.  You have zero sympathy for anyone in South Korea, you'd probably give excuses to terrorist actions like the bombing of Korean Air Flight 858, say Seoul brought the shelling of Yeongpyeong on itself, and give no good statement faulting North Korea.  I haven't seen one statement from you giving me good faith you'd fault North Korea.  The other thread is equally pathetic because you're deflecting the issue of North Korea actually living as a poverty nation whilst expanding its gulags around its horribly maintained villages.

If you live in Asia, and you act like this, holy fucking shit you're worse than I thought.  I'm furious because you can't see the clear absurdity of the North Korean regime and how it has become the biggest cancer to any form of Asian stability since the Japanese Imperial Army.  That's why I get on your case.  You display such absurd ignorance for your own fucking continent.  I think only Orochimaru's commentary on how South Korea is basically asking for all the wrongdoings done upon it by its northern brother to include airliner bombings because it happened to be a more prosperous nation making smarter choices is more ignorant.  But he's European IIRC, so he has an excuse for his ignorance in Asian affairs.  You don't.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> aDerp. I live in Asia. You, who does not live over here, who says he knows more about people living in this region than people who do, should first learn who you're talking to.



Oh god, this shit again, "outsiders" don't understand! Where you live doesn't matter if you're ignorant to what is going on around you, and you clearly are. We have tried pretty much everything with North Korea, and it's to the point that China is even taking a side against them on many issues now. They are a belligerent power that have brought everything onto themselves and enable the sufferings of their own people, but I told you this before.

I also like how you feel yourself free to make a judgment on the U.S., but one from that country can't on NK on account of not living on the same continent. It's such a stupid criteria, but it only illustrates that you really don't know what you are arguing.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

Bronies don't logic, man.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

I think it's hilarious how he wishes the destruction of a country pretty much responsible for his current obsession, but that is how a lot of these anti-American fanatics are. "America is the great evil, but I will help myself to their exported goods, services, and ideas".


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's hilarious how he wishes the destruction of a country pretty much responsible for his current obsession, but that is how a lot of these anti-American fanatics are. "America is the great evil, but I will help myself to their exported goods, services, and ideas".



I do want an explanation for that.  He won't give me one because he knows he's wrong, especially as you said harboring such odd fanaticism for a show, while not the intended demographic, he sets his fancies on.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's hilarious how he wishes *the destruction of a country pretty much responsible for his current obsession*, but that is how a lot of these anti-American fanatics are. "America is the great evil, but I will help myself to their exported goods, services, and ideas".


I have no beef with Canada.

And America, if that's what you were insinuating.


What is strawman? I never said anything about wishing destruction on the US, just that I won't feel anything much for it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I have no beef with Canada.
> 
> And America, if that's what you were insinuating.
> 
> ...



MLP and Hasbro are American properties. Considering it's the center of your current fetish, I'd find it odd you claim to feel nothing upon the U.S.'s destruction when that would mean a lack of facilitation of your current interests. Also it is the fact that you claim you would have no sympathy for the hypothetical destruction of America that shows you indeed do have some issue with us as only a fanatic would state that. It is either this or an incredible amount of ignorance on international matters as the only other individual to make such a statement as you did would be an incredibly ignorant individual. 

Also on top of that your defensive attitude on remarks towards NK, particularly from Non-Asians only cements my claim.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

[sp=Off topic]ftr, the latest series of MLP are made in Canada, by a Canadian production company called DHX aka Studio B.

Moving on...[/sp]



Seto Kaiba said:


> Also it is the fact that you claim you would have no sympathy for the hypothetical destruction of America that shows you indeed do have some issue with us as only a fanatic would state that. It is either this or an incredible amount of ignorance on international matters as the only other individual to make such a statement as you did would be an incredibly ignorant individual.


What is apathy? What is no hatred and no positive or negative emotion? Please cease from assuming that everyone on Earth must be in lurve with America and that anyone who doesn't care about it must have a problem with you. I simply don't care.



> Also on top of that your defensive attitude on remarks towards NK, particularly from Non-Asians only cements my claim.


What remarks. Please, do quote and point our where I'm defensive.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

North Korea needs to shut the fuck up already


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

starr said:


> North Korea needs to shut the fuck up already


I know. Why can't we just all get along?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> [sp=Off topic]ftr, the latest series of MLP are made in Canada, by a Canadian production company called DHX aka Studio B.
> 
> Moving on...[/sp]



Still wrong. Only animation is _outsourced_, again, it is an American property meaning that the ones who own the rights to it and make the most money of it are Hasbro; and the studio is only able to animate it as long as Hasbro wishes to continue business with them. You don't even know this basic fact of  your own obsession.



> What is apathy? What is no hatred and no positive or negative emotion? Please cease from assuming that everyone on Earth must be in lurve with America and that anyone who doesn't care about it must have a problem with you. I simply don't care.



You indulge yourself in what we produce, so regardless you have a stake in this. It's not about having to love America and I never stated anything of the sort, but people who have some awareness of this reality do not make such statements, or those whom are not fanatical in their hatred of the country.



> What remarks. Please, do quote and point our where I'm defensive.



Mael, being a non-Asian not having any place to talk on the matter is the most relevant example here.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 11, 2013)

Just what the hell did Dennis Rodman say to these people when he was over there? Goddamn.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 11, 2013)

IIRC Mael's girlfirend is from South Korea, and he himself has spent considerable time there in military service, so you can't say he is an outrsider that does not "know" whats going on.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

I suspect a lot of the above conversation has much to do with this mistaken idea that  I don't know about the recent Nuclear test by Korea and the sanctions  that followed, and the ages-long disagreement between North and South  Korea, not to mention Koreans having little control over the lines drawn  on the map after WWII.  I also feel sorry for the South Koreans who are pushed into military service when they don't want to; I too have several friends from SK who visited my area on holiday visas and were imprisoned back home from when they refused to do the compulsory service due to conscientious objections.

In any case, I have no desire to defend a strawman. I mean I could wonder why Seto is so attached to a 10-year-old tv program that he hasn't changed his avatar in over four years, and wonder if his attachment to American television programming is affecting his arguments, but I hardly see how anything of the sort relates to NK getting trigger happy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I suspect a lot of the above conversation has much to do with this mistaken idea that  I don't know about the recent Nuclear test by Korea and the sanctions  that followed, and the ages-long disagreement between North and South  Korea, not to mention Koreans having little control over the lines drawn  on the map after WWII.  I also feel sorry for the South Koreans who are pushed into military service when they don't want to; I too have several friends from SK who visited my area on holiday visas and were imprisoned back home from when they refused to do the compulsory service due to conscientious objections.
> 
> In any case, I have no desire to defend a strawman. I mean I could wonder why Seto is so attached to a 10-year-old tv program that he hasn't changed his avatar in over four years, and wonder if his attachment to American television programming is affecting his arguments, but I hardly see how anything of the sort relates to NK getting trigger happy.



South Koreans face the imminent threat of war at any moment by North Korea, while it seems that voluntary service yields better soldiers than drafted service, a quality vs. quantity thing, the nat'l security matter is immense. It is a matter of direct assault and invasion. You not realizing the stake you yourself have in this conflict like I stated only shows your lack of awareness.

So passive-aggressive. You put yourself in this position, although it is nice you actually bothered to skim through Wikipedia this time. And Yugioh is almost 20 years old, not 10.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 11, 2013)

These Zergs are at it again? The Terrans better start putting on early game pressure and kill them off while their economy is down.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> South Koreans face the imminent threat of war at any moment by North Korea, while it seems that voluntary service yields better soldiers than drafted service, a quality vs. quantity thing, the nat'l security matter is immense. It is a matter of direct assault and invasion. You not realizing the stake you yourself have in this conflict like I stated only shows your lack of awareness.


I personally think Australia will sit this one out... but on the day that's up to our sockpuppet of a Prime Minister to decide.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Mar 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Hitting the US isn't going to happen. The difference between the levels of technology available to the US and NK is significant.
> 
> Now South Korea or Japan, they're close enough to be plausible targets. As for whether the North will actually launch at them, for NK's sake - I hope they don't.



Overconfidence is usually how shit begins.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I personally think Australia will sit this one out... but on the day that's up to our sockpuppet of a Prime Minister to decide.



So you don't live in Asia.

You live in Australia.  That's not Asia.  You're your own continent.

Don't fucking make shit up again to try to prove a misbegotten point.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

Mael said:


> So you don't live in Asia.
> 
> You live in Australia.  That's not Asia.  You're your own continent.
> 
> Don't fucking make shit up again to try to prove a misbegotten point.


You ever heard of Austral_asia_ kid? Or Oceania? Besides, I'm closer to them than you are, so do us all a favor and shut up.

btw, my profile has said that I live in Australia for well over a week.**


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

murika is still not nuked, I'm disappointed NK


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 11, 2013)

And Eurasia, according to some i also live on Asia, and Afro-Eurasia, according to some i also live on Asia and Africa.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> And Eurasia, according to some i also live on Asia, and Afro-Eurasia, according to some i also live on Asia and Africa.


Yup. America is about as far away from Asia as you could get. Ameriasia? Never heard of that one.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

That doesn't dispel your blazing ignorance on the topic.  And it's Australia.  It's not Asia no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

Mael said:


> That doesn't dispel your blazing ignorance on the topic.  And it's Australia.  It's not Asia no matter how hard you try.


Please keep on telling us more about how someone closer to NK than you is not qualified to say anything.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Please keep on telling us more about how someone closer to NK than you is not qualified to say anything.



So what?  Do you research it?  Do you read academic journals and databases?  Or are you pulling some proximity argument that's bullshit?  You could've been Filipino and still ignorant of the topic.  My guess us you just spout some contrarian trite just to look smart.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2013)

So North Korea just declared an end to the 60 year armistice.

Gg Kimmy.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

Mider T said:


> So North Korea just declared an end to the 60 year armistice.
> 
> Gg Kimmy.



Clearly the US and Seoul are at fault for his too.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

Mael said:


> So what?  Do you research it?  Do you read academic journals and databases?  Or are you pulling some proximity argument that's bullshit?  You could've been Filipino and still ignorant of the topic.


Sigh. If that's important to you and you absolutely must know. As I said earlier, to NK they are being provoked into making threats like this because to them the sanctions came out of the blue. NK, like other countries with nukes, feel that they are entitled to them. This recent nuclear test, on their own soil no less, was no worse to them than the nuclear testing that Britain, China and the US have done. From their POV they are being punished unfairly. This is a mere statement of facts.

Now the fact of the matter is that it was you and Seto who first brought up this idea that I "hated America" and that where I lived was affecting what I type and was somehow relevant to the discussion, which it isn't. But whatever. If proximity is so important, and now you say that it "is bullshit", I guess there is no issue here to begin with. So drop it before you look dumb.



> My guess us you just spout some contrarian trite just to look smart.


Contrarian to what? Your viewpoint? *clamps hand over mouth* I'm sorry to disappoint you but this isn't the Mael FC, this the cafe and here we're supposed to see a variety of viewpoints and not just the regular hurr-durr-everyone-like-this-must-be-bad bandwagon. It's rather obvious that NK, SK, Iran, Palestine, Israel, US, Britain, China, whatever country always feels that they are in the right. ffs grow up and stop seeing the world through rose-colored glasses.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

To them the sanctions came outta nowhere?  That's ridiculous.  The regime knew exactly what it was doing and what the consequences would be.

Dash this egalitarian approach is foolhardy.  So when Korean Air Flight 858 was bombed by North Koreans, a civilian flight, there was a sympathetic understanding for the terrorists?  Seems legit.  

My advice?  See tyranny for what it is and stop making excuses for their behaviors.  North Korea knows everything it does for it's own gain and the world's instability.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sigh. If that's important to you and you absolutely must know. As I said earlier, to NK they are being provoked into making threats like this because to them the sanctions came out of the blue.



No. They know why they are being sanctioned. China isn't even behind them on this, and they have intentionally violated agreements prior to the sanctions. I mean, if you did your homework you'd know this.



> NK, like other countries with nukes, feel that they are entitled to them. This recent nuclear test, on their own soil no less, was no worse to them than the nuclear testing that Britain, China and the US have done. From their POV they are being punished unfairly. This is a mere statement of facts.



They are a belligerent entity that have expressed the desire to use them like Iran, and much like Iran the international community sees for the sake of international security that they do not have access to them. Again, this is even a point that China refuses to side with them on. Nuclear weapons are meant to be a deterrent of invasion but NK and Iran wish to use them against their enemies. If you did your homework, you would know this.



> Now the fact of the matter is that it was you and Seto who first brought up this idea that I "hated America" and that where I lived was affecting what I type and was somehow relevant to the discussion, which it isn't.



Wrong. I stated that only two types of people would make the statement you did, a fanatic and an individual ignorant to the situation, the latter of which you have exhibited to be.



> But whatever. If proximity is so important, and now you say that it "is bullshit", I guess there is no issue here to begin with. So drop it before you look dumb.



You were the one who brought up the fact that Mael is not Asian. 



> Contrarian to what? Your viewpoint? *clamps hand over mouth* I'm sorry to disappoint you but this isn't the Mael FC, this the cafe and here we're supposed to see a variety of viewpoints and not just the regular hurr-durr-everyone-like-this-must-be-bad bandwagon. It's rather obvious that NK, SK, Iran, Palestine, Israel, US, Britain, China, whatever country always feels that they are in the right.



There is clear historical precedence and records on each countries' conduct to see the contrasts between them and North Korea in comparison to even China is quite belligerent and treats its citizens atrociously. Attempting to cover up your own ignorance on the matter by playing off some persecution complex isn't gonna work.



> ffs grow up and stop seeing the world through rose-colored glasses.



To say that to Mael of all people is nothing short of hilarious. If you don't know what a term means don't bother using it.


----------



## Illairen (Mar 11, 2013)

NK attacking SK would be suicide they won`t do it. Even without the US their technologically inferior army would get crushed by South Korea.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 11, 2013)

*Propaganda or paranoia? North Korea threatens South Korea again*



> On Monday, South Korean and US troops undertook annual military exercises, while North Korea carried out threats to cut off a military hotline and nullify the 1953 Korean War armistice agreement, as tensions on the peninsula remained high.
> 
> The South Korean Unification Ministry said that a routine morning call on the hotline failed to go through, indicating that Pyongyang had followed through on its threat to suspend military contact with Seoul.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/propaganda-paranoia-north-korea-threatens-south-korea-again-142121361.html


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 11, 2013)

*SKorea, US begin drills as NKorea threatens war*


> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — North Korean state media said Monday that Pyongyang had carried through with a threat to cancel the 60-year-old armistice that ended the Korean War, as it and South Korea staged dueling war games amid threatening rhetoric that has risen to the highest level since North Korea rained artillery shells on a South Korean island in 2010.
> 
> Enraged over the South's joint military drills with the United States and recent U.N. sanctions, Pyongyang has piled threat on top of threat, including vows to launch a nuclear strike on the U.S. Seoul has responded with tough talk of its own and has placed its troops on high alert.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/skorea-us-begin-drills-nkorea-threatens-war-020933853.html


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

All the while North Korea actually thinks it's going to bring Washington to the table (bilaterally) and agree to all the concessions which includes removal of all troops from South Korea.

See, shadow and others, this is why the six-party talks are a farce.  North Korea never had an interest.  It was just yanked along by Beijing until Beijing got the finger.

Someone get your curbstomping boots on.  No time for basketball diplomacy now, because it was never there to begin with.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

*North Korea slams U.N. "plot" to investigate its human rights record*



Looks like North Korea drills in fabulous fashion and extreme rifle fire posing.  We're fucked. 

This was also cute:


> (Reuters) - North Korea condemned a threatened U.N. investigation into its alleged human rights abuses on Monday and denounced a U.N. report as "faked material ... invented by the hostile forces, defectors and other rabbles".
> 
> The U.N. Human Rights Council is likely to back a call by Japan and the European Union to set up a "Commission of Inquiry" later this month, meaning that the isolated Asian state will face much closer scrutiny.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/11/us-korea-north-inquiry-idUSBRE92A0TW20130311

Le gasp!  How dare people pry into their gulag expansion and regular tyranny over their people!  I'm sure Seoul also shelled their own people on Yeongpyeong too! 

Of course some leftist idiot will try to make an obscure reference to the United States being completely equivalent. 

I love Venezuela's subtle support for North Korea though.  Good ol' product of Chavez.


----------



## very bored (Mar 11, 2013)

What is the reasoning behind NK's behavior over the past few days?  I know it's easy to just write this off as insanity, stupidity, or just more of the usual, but pissing off China (and everyone else in the region) seems like something NK would want to avoid.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

very bored said:


> What is the reasoning behind NK's behavior over the past few days?  I know it's easy to just write this off as insanity, stupidity, or just more of the usual, but pissing off China (and everyone else in the region) seems like something NK would want to avoid.



A few things.

1. North Korea dares not to look weak and accommodating, especially in front of China, its biggest benefactor.  
2. North Korea is still desperately trying to get the United States to engage it bilaterally, leaving Seoul and Beijing out of the process as this would give NK the most legitimacy it has seen since 1950.  However the US refuses to do so, so NK throws a hissy fit.
3. To basically try to warn others not to act or to again extort for resources.

Now, people who educate themselves can see North Korea doing these things for these reasons.  Others seem to either blame sanctions or the prosperity of South Korea to legitimize North Korea's continued actions and state-sponsored terrorism.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2013)

China is supporting sanctions against them and so they've began acting more aggressive than usual.


----------



## very bored (Mar 11, 2013)

Mael said:


> A few things.
> 
> 1. North Korea dares not to look weak and accommodating, especially in front of China, its biggest benefactor.
> 2. North Korea is still desperately trying to get the United States to engage it bilaterally, leaving Seoul and Beijing out of the process as this would give NK the most legitimacy it has seen since 1950.  However the US refuses to do so, so NK throws a hissy fit.
> ...



I understand the last 2 reasons, and they haven't really changed since last time, but is the first still valid when China approved the last set of sanctions and disaproved of the nuclear tests?


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2013)

You'd be amazed how much Asians value "face," or pride.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 11, 2013)

Man I can feel NK's frustration from here


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

Mael said:


> Looks like North Korea drills in fabulous fashion and extreme rifle fire posing.  We're fucked. .




The green in the camo looks a little off doesn't it?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2013)

NK makes camo uniforms that would blend-in in places like a wide lush african plain, but forget to make camo for their dead grassland country....tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The green in the camo looks a little off doesn't it?


Best Korea is so severe, their army does not need to blend in.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Mar 12, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You do of course realise that the only ones who consider the USA the "main character (Hero)" in this world is Americans right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



srry to wait so long but unless im thinking of iran, iraq was completely legal as it was disobeying every UN sanction put against it US is the only nation in the world with the will and ability to have really done anything. (no offense europe)


----------



## Enclave (Mar 12, 2013)

Keep believing that, maybe it'll come true if you try hard enough.


----------



## Goud (Mar 12, 2013)

Sure, NK, wage war against the entire UN. But considering the NK government (Kim-Jong Un is just a puppet) is rather mental, I could see them being subject to their  and bomb South Korea and/or other countries, being oblivious to the fact that their country stands no chance and is due for annihilation.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 13, 2013)

*North Korea's leader oversees artillery fire near disputed islands*



> (Reuters) - North Korean leader Kim Jong-un supervised a live artillery drill close to a disputed sea border with South Korea, state news agency KCNA reported on Thursday, in the latest sign of increased tensions between the two Koreas.
> 
> KCNA did not specify when the drill took place. The border is seen as the most likely site of any clash between the North, which has stepped up military preparations in response to being sanctioned for its February nuclear test, and South Korea.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/14/us-korea-north-idUSBRE92D01920130314


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2013)

Dipshit's getting closer...


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2013)

Goud said:


> Sure, NK, wage war against the entire UN. *But considering the NK government (Kim-Jong Un is just a puppet) is rather mental*, I could see them being subject to their  and bomb South Korea and/or other countries, being oblivious to the fact that their country stands no chance and is due for annihilation.



A couple of them may die soon though. I looked into the National Defence Commission and party politburo, and a lot of the generals are people in their 80's and 90's who helped Kim Il-Sung come to power in 1948 and subsequently fought in the Korean War. Which is presumably where they earned all those medals they sport at parades.

Kim Jong-Il would seem to have died young at only 69/70. The rest of the leadership is way older, remnants from the Kim Il-Sung era. Probably because they are the only ones with experience fighting a real war, and due to the Confucian respect for old age.

In the National Defence Commission, which is the "government" of NK, Kim Jong-Un (31) and his uncle Jang Song-Taek (67) are the only ones younger than 70.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 14, 2013)

This is what I predicted if there is a war, the NK soldiers would go to the south and never be seen again since to the soldiers this will be the great escape from the kim regime. 

Some of these NK soldiers are not that stupid , the reason why they are following kim is because they don't want there family's or the soldier to be killed.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 14, 2013)

Kimmy not happy that the Pope's getting all the attention today it seems.


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2013)

very bored said:


> I understand the last 2 reasons, and they haven't really changed since last time, but is the first still valid when China approved the last set of sanctions and disaproved of the nuclear tests?



China should approve of nuclear test and stand against sanctions placed on a country actively turning its population into slave labor and/or executing them? I'm actually surprised it took this long for them to approve sanctions.



igeku somrazunta said:


> srry to wait so long but unless im thinking of iran, iraq was completely legal as it was disobeying every UN sanction put against it US is the only nation in the world with the will and ability to have really done anything. (no offense europe)



I know right? Iraq totally had WMDs


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 14, 2013)

"you're one cheeky fuckin cunt mate ill wreck u i swear on my mums life"

- Barack Obama


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2013)

*North Korea Threatens Japan with Attack *


> North Korea has lashed out at Japan for calling for "independent additional sanctions" against Pyongyang.
> 
> The North's official Korean Central News Agency carried a statement from the Foreign Ministry Sunday saying that it would be a fatal mistake for Japan if it thinks it will be safe when a war breaks out on the Korean Peninsula.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Butthurt is srsly butthurt.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2013)

North Korea threatens to attack Japan... Godzilla attacks North Korea.

Could make a good movie.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

North Korea obviously has that contingency in mind.  Giant Kim Jong-Un is thus among us.


----------



## TSC (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope Kishi will be ok if North Korea tries to attack Japan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2013)

TSC said:


> I hope Kishi will be ok if North Korea tries to attack Japan.


he is the 10 tailed beast jinchuriki ,he be fine..


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 19, 2013)

yeah, keep flamebaiting NK


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 19, 2013)

“Appear weak when you are strong, and strong when you are weak.”
Sun tzu


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay, we carpet bomb them and blame it on someone else. Can we do that?


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 19, 2013)

makeoutparadise said:


> ?Appear weak when you are strong, and strong when you are weak.?
> Sun tzu



Satellites have rendered that useless now.  We can see how well crop production is going over there and whether they can meet their needs.


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

I wonder if people will still think Fattycakes is serious about reform. 

Granted the dinosaur generals are still calling many shots, but he's still the leader.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2013)

Bawwwwwwwwww because we can't hit America we'll hit Japan. 


Bunch of bitches I swear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2013)

*Experts suspect North behind SKorea computer crash*



> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) -- A cyberattack caused computer networks at major South Korean banks and top TV broadcasters to crash simultaneously Wednesday, paralyzing bank machines across the country and prompting speculation of North Korean involvement.
> 
> Screens went blank at 2 p.m. (0500 GMT), the state-run Korea Information Security Agency said, and more than seven hours later some systems were still down.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/experts-suspect-north-behind-skorea-111808951.html


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

*North Korea's Kim supervises "drone attack" drill*



> (Reuters) - North Korean leader Kim Jong-un supervised a drone attack on a simulated South Korean target on Wednesday, Pyongyang's KCNA news agency reported, and the armed forces shot down a target mimicking a cruise missile.
> 
> North Korea has stepped up its military exercises in response to what it regards as "hostile" joint drills by South Korea and the United States after Pyongyang was sanctioned by the U.N. Security Council for a nuclear test in February.
> 
> ...



It's outdated 1970s crap but still a good sign North Korea isn't serious about any reform whatsoever.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/20/us-korea-north-drones-idUSBRE92J0JI20130320

So it gets funnier...



> *China's Xi says willing to promote dialogue between Koreas*(Reuters) - China is willing to promote dialogue between North and South Korea as stability on the Korean peninsula is also in China's interests, President Xi Jinping told his South Korean counterpart on Wednesday, China's Foreign Ministry said.
> 
> Beijing is Pyongyang's sole diplomatic and economic ally, but relations have been strained by North Korea's bellicose actions, including carrying out a third nuclear test last month.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/20/us-china-korea-north-idUSBRE92J07320130320

And while it's SLIGHTLY better than the typical bullshit I read from Beijing, of course Fatso is going to not only kiss up to the Chinese, his generals will probably get pissy, and South Korea is going to get trolled since this is an obvious ploy to not get the US involved despite recent history.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2013)

*North Korea issues air raid warning, seen as drill*



> SEOUL (Reuters) - North Korea issued an air raid warning on Thursday, South Korea's Unification Ministry said quoting a radio broadcast monitored in Seoul. A news report said the warning appeared to be part of a defense drill.
> 
> The warning was issued at 0032 GMT and carried a message to military units to stand ready, but the action appeared to be a drill under an air raid scenario, Yonhap news agency said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

Well Xi, now is your time to strongarm that fatass.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not sure why China just hasn't invaded North Korea to stop the madness by this point and make it into a province.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 21, 2013)

*North Korea issues fresh threat to U.S., South probes hacking*



> By Jack Kim
> 
> SEOUL (Reuters) - North Korea said it would attack U.S. military bases on Japan and the Pacific island of Guam if provoked, a day after leader Kim Jong-un oversaw a mock drone strike on South Korea.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/north-koreas-military-threatens-u-bases-within-target-021350990.html


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 21, 2013)

> North Korea has said it has abrogated an armistice that ended the 1950-53 Korean War and threatened a nuclear attack on the United States.


Is this true? I thought they were just threatening. You'd think if it was official it would be more prominent in the reporting. Then again, this is NK being NK.



> "We make it clear once again that the human rights violations mentioned in the report do not exist in our country," said Ambassador So.


And there are no gay people in Iran.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 21, 2013)

ninjaneko said:


> Is this true? I thought they were just threatening. You'd think if it was official it would be more prominent in the reporting. Then again, this is NK being NK.



It's not big news because they've done this before.


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2013)

As a tribute to Rodman's valiant efforts to TNJ Jong, ladies and gentleman present you Jong & Rodman comic:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 25, 2013)

*New North Korea video shows ?defeat? of U.S. troops*


> North Korea has submitted yet another entry to its ongoing propaganda film festival. This time, it has released a video that threatens an attack on U.S. forces using "powerful weapons of mass destruction" and depicts an invasion of Seoul in which 150,000 American citizens are taken hostage.
> 
> Posted on North Korea's official Uriminzokkiri website and YouTube channel, the video comes less than a week after one showing the White House in its crosshairs and the explosion of the U.S. Capitol building.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/north-korea-video-propaganda-us-troops-rockets-125355219.html


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

> 150,000 American citizens



There's only like a third of that number in Korea. 

Silly kids...don't punch big brother.  You might get backhanded. :33


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 25, 2013)

> The soundtrack to that three-and-a-half-minute video was an instrumental version of "We Are the World," and the attack footage appeared to have been taken from the video game "Modern Warfare 3." It was eventually removed from YouTube



pfft kids make better Youtube vids with these, atleast they did'nt use Linkin Park songs.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> pfft kids make better Youtube vids with these, atleast they didn't use Linkin Park songs.



Or any rock, and techno song for that matter.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 25, 2013)

Another video, well.....ok. Great job, NK? 


Anyways, Southpark had a good idea: The US and their allies can calibrate their missiles and rockets by using NK/BK as target practice.


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2013)

> 150,000 American citizens



They really do dream big huh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 25, 2013)

You do that NK.


----------



## Gino (Mar 25, 2013)

250 posts

6,090 views later North Korea still ain't did shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2013)

*NKorea puts artillery forces at top combat posture*



> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) ? North Korea's military warned Tuesday that its artillery and rocket forces are at their highest-level combat posture in the latest in a string of bellicose threats aimed at South Korea and the United States.
> 
> The announcement came as South Koreans marked the third anniversary of the sinking of a warship in which 46 South Korean sailors died. Seoul says the ship was hit by a North Korean torpedo, while the North denies involvement.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/nkorea-puts-artillery-forces-top-combat-posture-095818312.html


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2013)

*Japan, Australia to sanction North Korean bank as part of U.S.-led crackdown*



> By Antoni Slodkowski and Warren Strobel
> 
> TOKYO/WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Japan and Australia plan to sanction North Korea's Foreign Trade Bank as part of U.S.-led efforts targeting Pyongyang's main foreign exchange bank for the role Washington says it has in funding the country's nuclear program.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/japan-australia-sanction-north-korean-bank-part-u-052301071--sector.html


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2013)

Eventually China is going to say "fuck it", they aren't gaining enough return out of the deal to keep pouring money and effort into it like this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2013)

*The US Army Is Planning For A Failed Nuclear State In North Korea*



> Don't mind the headlines.
> 
> Crippling sanctions, starving soldiers , and an antiquated, rickety military collectively push the idea of a concerted North Korean strike to the fringes of credibility.
> 
> ...


----------

